# Drop it. Drop it, damit



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok, she did drop one in the box. But, she dropped one in the water. I'm gonna work with her to get her to drop the fish in the box. Would be neat. When a fish starts to wiggle in the box, she tries to get it out


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaha, pup has some promise!!! My lab would wanna eat the dern thing!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

How bout next weekend, Jason?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Sammy has now learned to go in the cooler and take the beer out.

I've found beer bottles all over the yard.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Sammy has now learned to go in the cooler and take the beer out.
> 
> I've found beer bottles all over the yard.


Yea, right, blame it on the Dog, good one~~~~Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

She hasnt tried to eat one. She just goes nuts when a flounder flops around in the bottom of the boat. Your chocolate lab is a beautiful dog by the way.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Night Shift said:


> She hasnt tried to eat one. She just goes nuts when a flounder flops around in the bottom of the boat. Your chocolate lab is a beautiful dog by the way.




Thank You. 

You need to build one of these....That slim in the bottom of the boat can be dangerous. The cooler then needs to be strapped down....I have this one with those corner chocks and straps they sell.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I like it. thanks for sharing


----------

